# Arachnid Addicted's Scorpion Pictures Thread.



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi guys. Not sure if I can create this thread, since there's a general gallery already. 

If it's not allowed, please, let me know.

_Tityus bahiensis

_

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1 | Love 2


----------



## Dr SkyTower (Mar 21, 2020)

I love the colours... and the macro photography is amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 21, 2020)

Dr SkyTower said:


> I love the colours... and the macro photography is amazing


Thanks, dude.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 22, 2020)

_Heterometrus petersi

_

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dr SkyTower (Mar 22, 2020)

amazing pic! It shows how fascinating and huge the jaw parts (chelicerae) are on Heterometrus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 22, 2020)

_Opisthacanthus cayaporum

_

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Jun 23, 2020)

Yay, this thread is back!

Would love to see some more photos of your _Tityus_ and any _Centruroides_ you have if you are still keeping them.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 23, 2020)

Arthroverts said:


> Yay, this thread is back!
> 
> Would love to see some more photos of your _Tityus_ and any _Centruroides_ you have if you are still keeping them.
> 
> ...


I dont have any Centruroides, unfortunately. But I'll share a few Tityus pics in the future.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 23, 2020)

_Paravaejovis spinigerus
	

		
			
		

		
	



_

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 1, 2020)

_Hottentotta hottentotta



_

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2 | Love 3


----------



## Chebe6886 (Jul 2, 2020)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Hi guys. Not sure if I can create this thread, since there's a general gallery already.
> 
> If it's not allowed, please, let me know.
> 
> ...


1)Which Tityus species do you have? Pretty sure I’ve seen you post pics with a lot of them. Probably my favorite genus

2) Also has your Hottenta ever reproduced with pathogeneses?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ferrachi (Jul 2, 2020)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _Hottentotta hottentotta
> View attachment 351107
> 
> View attachment 351108
> _


Stunning photos !! Great colors... wow

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 2, 2020)

Chebe6886 said:


> 1)Which Tityus species do you have? Pretty sure I’ve seen you post pics with a lot of them. Probably my favorite genus
> 
> 2) Also has your Hottenta ever reproduced with pathogeneses?


1- I posted them here, but I dont have them all anymore, this is what I had/have. Lol. Right now, only stigmurus, serrulatus, confluens, bahiensis and obscurus. 





__





						Scorpion Picture Thread
					

@Arachnid Addicted, do you have any full enclosure pictures? Your setups seem to be quite interesting (or maybe it's just the way the substrate looks :D) just from the closeups of the specimens.  Thanks,  Arthroverts



					arachnoboards.com
				








__





						Scorpion Picture Thread
					

@Arachnid Addicted, do you have any full enclosure pictures? Your setups seem to be quite interesting (or maybe it's just the way the substrate looks :D) just from the closeups of the specimens.  Thanks,  Arthroverts



					arachnoboards.com
				




2- It's my first keeping H. hottentotta so, wish me luck. Haha.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr SkyTower (Jul 5, 2020)

In response to the comment above mine (the quote isn't working!) those tityus scorpions come in such a wide range of colours. Amazing macro photography, it really brings out the colours! Very beautiful.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 6, 2020)

_Ananteris balzanii



_

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ferrachi (Jul 6, 2020)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _Ananteris balzanii
> View attachment 351752
> 
> View attachment 351751
> _


Another stunning set of photos !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 6, 2020)

Ferrachi said:


> Another stunning set of photos !!


Thanks, man.


----------



## Dr SkyTower (Jul 7, 2020)

That one on your finger is teeny tiny! (I think it's a finger!) Nice macro shots of them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 7, 2020)

Dr SkyTower said:


> That one on your finger is teeny tiny! (I think it's a finger!) Nice macro shots of them!


Thanks, man. It is a finger, indeed. Its the same individual in both pics.


----------



## GordoOldman (Jul 7, 2020)

Fantastic!
Ananteris fascinate me with their tail dropping!
Thank you for sharing and keep posting amazing images!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 7, 2020)

_Tityus obscurus



Tityus strandi

_

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2 | Love 1


----------



## Ferrachi (Jul 7, 2020)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _Tityus obscurus
> View attachment 351889
> 
> 
> ...


Wow... the red and pattern on it, is so amazing !


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 10, 2020)

_Hottentotta hottentotta

_

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 12, 2020)

_Opisthacanthus cayaporum

_

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2 | Love 1


----------



## Ferrachi (Jul 12, 2020)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _Opisthacanthus cayaporum
> View attachment 352391
> _


What's it eating ?


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 21, 2020)

_Tityus bahiensis



Tityus stigmurus

_

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 26, 2020)

_Zabius fuscus



_

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Chebe6886 (Jul 27, 2020)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _Ananteris balzanii
> View attachment 351752
> 
> View attachment 351751
> _


Thanks for showing me another awesome species I can never find!!! You suck sometimes. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 27, 2020)

Ferrachi said:


> What's it eating ?


A roach.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 2, 2020)

_Tityus bahiensis_

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 5, 2020)

_Tityus bahiensis



Tityus serrulatus



Tityus stigmurus



Tityus confluens



Tityus obscurus
	

		
			
		

		
	




Paravaejovis spinigerus



_

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 18, 2020)

_Paravaejovis spinigerus

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## The Toecutter (Aug 18, 2020)

Beautiful work dude, simply beautiful.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 21, 2020)

_Tityus confluens

_

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 22, 2020)

_Tityus confluens

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lewis Catlin (Aug 22, 2020)

Amazing !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 26, 2020)

Shot some Tityus spp., today. 

_Tityus confluens



Tityus serrulatus



Tityus stigmurus



Tityus bahiensis



Tityus obscurus

_

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2 | Love 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 4, 2020)

_Tityus fasciolatus



_

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Love 2


----------



## mantisfan101 (Sep 4, 2020)

Amazing pics!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dr SkyTower (Sep 4, 2020)

The colours on  them are so vibrant. Beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JenVegas (Sep 5, 2020)

These are _stunning! _I can't believe how amazing all of your pictures look.

Do you use a flash? How do you get them to sit still? Whenever I take pictures of mine, I usually only have 2 or 3 chances to get a good picture before the flash annoys them and they move away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 5, 2020)

JenVegas said:


> These are _stunning! _I can't believe how amazing all of your pictures look.
> 
> Do you use a flash? How do you get them to sit still? Whenever I take pictures of mine, I usually only have 2 or 3 chances to get a good picture before the flash annoys them and they move away.


Thanks. 
I use a speedlight flash, that's the main reason why they get so colorful. 
For them to be quiet on the cork bark, I only do it when I'm rehousing them, but still, I have to be patient. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 6, 2020)

_Tityus bahiensis



Tityus confluens

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 8, 2020)

_Paravaejovis spinigerus
	

		
			
		

		
	




Hottentotta jayakari

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## tailwind (Sep 9, 2020)

If you could, more Tityus obscurus, please! This might be my new favorite species...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnoenthusiast (Sep 9, 2020)

Ferrachi said:


> What's it eating ?


I'd guess a Dubia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 9, 2020)

Arachnoenthusiast said:


> I'd guess a Dubia


Hahaha. I thought he meant the type of prey, not the species of the roach. Lol. It's N. cinerea.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 11, 2020)

_Opisthacanthus cayaporum



_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 11, 2020)

tailwind said:


> If you could, more Tityus obscurus, please! This might be my new favorite species...


I'll try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RGBReptiles (Sep 12, 2020)

Wow these are really nice shots! what kind of camera and lense is being used? I am sorry if I overlooked it haha.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 12, 2020)

RGBReptiles said:


> Wow these are really nice shots! what kind of camera and lense is being used? I am sorry if I overlooked it haha.


Thanks. 
I'm using a Canon EOS 60D with a 100mm macro lenses and a speedlight for lighting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RGBReptiles (Sep 12, 2020)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Thanks.
> I'm using a Canon EOS 60D with a 100mm macro lenses and a speedlight for lighting.


Ive been looking for a good camera myself haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 16, 2020)

One was still molting...
_Hottentotta hottentotta

_

...and the other one was freshly molted
_Paravaejovis spinigerus

_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 23, 2020)

_Tityus obscurus



Zabius fuscus

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## tailwind (Sep 23, 2020)

Love it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 23, 2020)

RGBReptiles said:


> Ive been looking for a good camera myself haha.


If I remember correctly, 60D is no longer produced and it is a good camera. Maybe you can find them cheaper than before.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 23, 2020)

tailwind said:


> Love it!


So I heard. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 24, 2020)

_Tityus bahiensis



Tityus fasciolatus

_

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Oct 6, 2020)

_Zabius fuscus
	

		
			
		

		
	


_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Nov 2, 2020)

_Tityus mattogrossensis

_

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Nov 11, 2020)

_Tityus confluens

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## tailwind (Nov 11, 2020)

This thread is to blame for my newfound appreciation of Tityus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Nov 14, 2020)

tailwind said:


> This thread is to blame for my newfound appreciation of Tityus.


This genus is awesome.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Nov 14, 2020)

_Androctonus bourdoni



Tityus bahiensis



Tityus stigmurus



Tityus mattogrossensis

_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Nov 19, 2020)

_Tityus mattogrossensis



Zabius fuscus



_

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Nov 29, 2020)

_Opisthacanthus cayaporum



Zabius fuscus



Tityus confluens



Tityus fasciolatus



Tityus mattogrossensis



Tityus bahiensis



Tityus serrulatus



Tityus stigmurus



Tityus obscurus



Hottentotta jayakari

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 10, 2020)

_Tityus serrulatus



Tityus stigmurus

_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 24, 2020)

_Zabius fuscus



Opisthacanthus cayaporum



Tityus stigmurus



Tityus mattogrossensis

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sterls (Dec 27, 2020)

@Arachnid Addicted can I ask where you tend to get the more obscure species of Tityus? _Tityus mattogrossensis_ in particular looks incredible!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 28, 2020)

_Opisthacanthus cayaporum



Tityus obscurus



Tityus serrulatus

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 28, 2020)

Sterls said:


> @Arachnid Addicted can I ask where you tend to get the more obscure species of Tityus? _Tityus mattogrossensis_ in particular looks incredible!


Tbh, a friend of mine got them and gave them to me after a few months keeping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colin93 (Dec 31, 2020)

Female H. Spinifer just after I removed her from a communal for starting fights constantly, the rest are doing just fine without her

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jan 4, 2021)

_Hottentotta hottentotta



Hottentotta jayakari



Androctonus australis _Garzoni



_Leiurus quinquestriarus

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jan 5, 2021)

_Tityus fasciolatus



Tityus bahiensis



Tityus mattogrossensis

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jan 6, 2021)

_Tityus confluens

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jan 13, 2021)

_Tityus obscurus


_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jan 17, 2021)

_Opisthacanthus cayaporum



Tityus bahiensis_



_Tityus mattogrossensis



Tityus fasciolatus

_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jan 23, 2021)

_Tityus obscurus





Paravaejovis spinigerus



Leiurus quinquestriatus



Androctonus australis garzoni



Hottentotta jayakari



Hottentotta hottentotta



_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jan 28, 2021)

_Tityus fasciolatus

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jan 31, 2021)

Freshly molted

_Hottentotta jayakari

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Feb 4, 2021)

_Opisthacanthus cayaporum



Tityus obscurus



Tityus mattogrossensis



Tityus serrulatus



Tityus stigmurus



Tityus fasciolatus



Zabius fuscus

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Feb 12, 2021)

_Tityus serrulatus



Tityus fasciolatus



_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Feb 16, 2021)

_Leiurus quinquestriatus

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Feb 23, 2021)

A few molted this week. 

_Hottentotta jayakari



Androctonus australis



_

Reactions: Like 5 | Wow 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 1, 2021)

_Zabius fuscus



Tityus serrulatus



Tityus stigmurus

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 7, 2021)

_Parabuthus capensis

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ferrachi (Mar 7, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _Parabuthus capensis
> View attachment 378084
> _


That almost looks freshly molted...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 19, 2021)

_Opisthacanthus cayaporum



Tityus fasciolatus



Tityus mattogrossensis



Tityus stigmurus



Tityus serrulatus



Zabius fuscus

_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 20, 2021)

_Paravaejovis spinigerus



Leiurus quinquestriatus



Androctonus australis



Parabuthus capensis



Hottentotta jayakari



Hottentotta hottentotta



Tityus confluens

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 23, 2021)

_Tityus fasciolatus

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## scolopendra277 (Mar 23, 2021)

_your Tityus mattogrossensis looks a lot like lychas marmoreus_! awesome scorpions!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 23, 2021)

scolopendra277 said:


> _your Tityus mattogrossensis looks a lot like lychas marmoreus_! awesome scorpions!


I didn't know this species, and they look alike, indeed. Thanks, man.


----------



## scolopendra277 (Mar 23, 2021)

how big are they as adults?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 24, 2021)

scolopendra277 said:


> how big are they as adults?


They aren't so big. About 5, 6cm.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 24, 2021)

_Paravaejovis spinigerus



Parabuthus capensis



Leiurus quinquestriatus



Tityus confluens_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scolopendra277 (Mar 25, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> They aren't so big. About 5, 6cm.


that's the size lychas marmoreus are, from chelicerae to stinger! that's very interesting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 25, 2021)

_Androctonus australis



Hottentotta jayakari



Hottentotta hottentotta

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 27, 2021)

_Opisthacanthus cayaporum



Tityus fasciolatus



_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 1, 2021)

Hunters.

_Hottentotta jayakari



Parabuthus capensis

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 8, 2021)

Practicing with a 18-55mm lens. 

_Tityus confluens

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 18, 2021)

_Gigantometrus swammerdami



Zabius fuscus



Tityus serrulatus



Tityus stigmurus




Tiyus mattogrossensis



_


----------



## Joey Spijkers (Apr 19, 2021)

Beautiful pictures and species. So Heterometrus swammerdami is Gigantometrus now? I have still not fully read the paper on the most recent Heterometrus revision.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 19, 2021)

Joey Spijkers said:


> Beautiful pictures and species. So Heterometrus swammerdami is Gigantometrus now? I have still not fully read the paper on the most recent Heterometrus revision.


Yes, there were other changes but I don't remember them right now. I'll tag you later with them.
Gigantometrus sounds way better for this species, though. Lol.


----------



## Joey Spijkers (Apr 19, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Yes, there were other changes but I don't remember them right now. I'll tag you later with them.
> Gigantometrus sounds way better for this species, though. Lol.


Yeah, I really want to read the paper but keep procrastinating haha, I believe it’s quite a long one.
Gigantometrus is very fitting for them, and it sounds pretty badass.
I have a subadult pair of them, can’t wait for them to mature!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 19, 2021)

Joey Spijkers said:


> Yeah, I really want to read the paper but keep procrastinating haha, I believe it’s quite a long one.
> Gigantometrus is very fitting for them, and it sounds pretty badass.
> I have a subadult pair of them, can’t wait for them to mature!


So, here the other changes, I think there were others, but I need to check in the article again. 

Pandinus dictator -> Pandinopsis dictator
Pandinus viatoris -> Pandipalpus viatoris
Heterometrus petersii -> Heterometrus silenus
Heterometrus madraspatensis -> Chersonesometrus madraspatensis
Heterometrus mysorensis -> Chersonesometrus tristis
Heterometrus swammerdami -> Gigantometrus swammerdami
Heterometrus cyaneus -> Javanimetrus cyaneus

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Joey Spijkers (Apr 19, 2021)

Oh wow. That is really helpful, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 21, 2021)

_Gigantometrus swammerdami



Hottentotta hayakari



_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 25, 2021)

_Opisthacanthus cayaporum



Tityus fasciolatus

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (May 7, 2021)

_Hottentotta jayakari

_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (May 16, 2021)

_Tityus confluens



Tityus serrulatus



Tityus stigmurus



Tityus fasciolatus



Tityus mattogrossensis



Zabius fuscus



Opisthacanthus cayaporum

_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (May 30, 2021)

_Zabius fuscus



Gigantometrus swammerdami



Tityus mattogrossensis







Opisthacanthus cayaporum





_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 10, 2021)

_Gigantometrus swammerdami



Paravaejovis spinigerus



Parabuthus capensis



Leiurus quinquestriatus



Androctonus australis



Hottentotta jayakari

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 11, 2021)

_Zabius fuscus



Tityus mattogrossensis



Opisthacanthus cayaporum

_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 20, 2021)

_Opisthacancthus cayaporum

_



_Gigantometrus swammerdami



Zabius fuscus_



_Tityus serrulatus



Tityus stigmurus



Tityus fasciolatus



Tityus mattogrossensis



Paravaejovis spinigerus



Leiurus quinquestriatus_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 20, 2021)

_Androctonus australis



Parabuthus capensis



Hottentotta jayakari



Hottentotta hottentotta

_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 27, 2021)

_Opisthacanthus cayaporum



Zabius fuscus



Tityus mattogrossensis



Tityus fasciolatus



Tityus stigmurus



Tityus serrulatus

_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Desert scorps (Jun 27, 2021)

man, those Tityus fasciolatus and Tityus mattogrossensis are stunning. I blame this thread for them becoming my favorite species haha.
what lens are you using for these? forgive me if it was mentioned before


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 28, 2021)

Desert scorps said:


> what lens are you using for these?


I usually use a macro 100mm lens. For smaller subjects and/or more proximity, I add a raynox DCR-250 and/or one to three extension tubes to the lens. And for bigger subjects, I also use a 18-55mm, sometimes, I add these other equipments to it too.

And I agree about the Tityus, lol. They are stunning, indeed.


----------



## fishyfriends876 (Jul 3, 2021)

Amazing shots! Your P. spinigerus especially stuns me... I didn't know that they could be so colorful!


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 5, 2021)

_Opisthacanthus cayaporum



Tityus mattogrossensis



Tityus fasciolatus



Tityus stigmurus





Paravaejovis spinigerus

_

_Parabuthus capensis



Androctonus australis



Leiurus quinquestriatus



Hottentotta hottentotta

_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 5, 2021)

_Hottentotta jayakari

_


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 19, 2021)

_Gigantometrus swammerdami



Tityus confluens



_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 20, 2021)

_Paravaejovis spinigerus



Leiurus quinquestriatus



Androctonus australis



Hottentotta jayakari



Hottentotta hottentotta



Parabuthus capensis

_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 2, 2021)

_Androctonus australis



Hottentotta jayakari





Hottentotta hottentotta



Leiurus quinquestriatus



Parabuthus capensis



Paravaejovis spinigerus



Opisthacanthus cayaporum





_


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 2, 2021)

_Zabius fuscus





Tityus mattogrossensis



Tityus fasciolatus



Tityus confluens



Tityus serrulatus





Tityus stigmurus





_


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 2, 2021)

_Gigantometrus swammerdami





_


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 8, 2021)

_Opisthacanthus cayaporum



Tityus serrulatus



Tityus mattogrossensis

_


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 16, 2021)

_Opisthacanthus cayaporum





Zabius fuscus





Tityus fasciolatus





Tityus serrulatus





Tityus stigmurus



_


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 28, 2021)

_Gigantometrus swammerdami



_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Feb 9, 2022)

_Nebo omanensis



Leiurus hebraeus _(Yellow)
_



Hottentotta tamulus



Androctonus gonneti



Parabuthus transvaalicus



_

Reactions: Like 1


----------

